# branché un ipod sur chaine hi-fi



## james42 (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, voila je vous expose mon problème je possède un Ipod et un Ipod touche et jai essayé de les brancher sur mon autoradio avec jack 3.5 mm stéréo des deux cotes, et je nai aucun son.
Donc ensuite jai essayé de branché les appareils sur une chaîne hi-fi et aussi une table de mixage avec un câble jack 3.5 mm stéréo  2 RCA et la même motif même punition pas de son.
Donc si quelquun peut maider, est ce que la fiche jack des Ipod est spécial au niveau longueur ?
Faut til trouver un câble spécial rectangulaire format Ipod avec soit un jack ou 2 RCA à lautre bout ?
Un gars mavait parlé de rajouter deux résistances, mais je ne connais pas leur valeur et si il faut les mettre en série ou en parallèle afin davoir une adaptation dimpédance ?
Merci pour vos réponses cordialement, James 42


----------



## Lauange (21 Janvier 2013)

Hello

Je branche aussi mon ipd sur une chaine hifi, home cinéma ou table de mixage via un cable Jack et RCA (rouge et blanc) et cela fonctionne sans contrainte. Cela fonctionne avec l'ipod touch 4G de ma fille et mes ipod 5G et nano. Je vois pas  ce qui peut se passer chez toi ?


----------

